# Bad Day ends Well



## Hollander (Feb 2, 2009)

Took my new little plinker (Taurus 94 2" 22lr) to the range to have some fun. Wrong. Hammer cock is terrible, shells do not eject well, and cylinder locks up almost every time. Preceeding two Tauri were not that bad but this one will be going back as soon as I get a hold of them next week. Spent the rest of the time shooting the MK9 and EMP9. After shooting and freezing (not much heat in there) went strolling and drooling over the gun cases. Spotted a new spurless Ruger SP101 2" .357 in stainless. Fondled it and pulled the trigger - so smoooooth. Left to pick up the wife from her card game. Told her about it and that it would be much better for her than the Taurus UL 38sp. Heaver gun, less felt recoil, and great trigger. She asked if I bought it and I said not until I checked with her. She says lets get over there and let me fondle it and try the trigger. The Ruger now has a new home and two owners who are looking forward to the next range time which will not be until March since we live for further south - Florida in a couple of weeks. At least the day ended well.


----------



## Ogre (Jan 7, 2010)

Hollander said:


> Took my new little plinker (Taurus 94 2" 22lr) to the range to have some fun. Wrong. Hammer cock is terrible, shells do not eject well, and cylinder locks up almost every time. Preceeding two Tauri were not that bad but this one will be going back as soon as I get a hold of them next week. Spent the rest of the time shooting the MK9 and EMP9. After shooting and freezing (not much heat in there) went strolling and drooling over the gun cases. Spotted a new spurless Ruger SP101 2" .357 in stainless. Fondled it and pulled the trigger - so smoooooth. Left to pick up the wife from her card game. Told her about it and that it would be much better for her than the Taurus UL 38sp. Heaver gun, less felt recoil, and great trigger. She asked if I bought it and I said not until I checked with her. She says lets get over there and let me fondle it and try the trigger. The Ruger now has a new home and two owners who are looking forward to the next range time which will not be until March since we live for further south - Florida in a couple of weeks. At least the day ended well.


I was just looking at an SP-101 (.38spcl) today. I took my Taurus 85CH to the range today, and sent 50 rounds down range. I was most enjoyable. Sorry your Taurus outing ended so badly, but glad the rest of the day went well. (But how could it not be a good day when you buy a new gun?):smt1099


----------

